
The Californian Ideology (1995) - Lammy
https://www.alamut.com/subj/ideologies/pessimism/califIdeo_I.html
======
rpiguy
I chuckled about the the fear that California whites were becoming too right
wing in 1995. What a difference 25 years makes, lol.

Privileged people live in bubbles. Was as true then as it is now.

